# Vertical enclosure?



## Tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey, I was reading somewhere that columbians do climb in there natural environment. Not sure if its true or not but is it ok to have say an enclosure that almost resembles a 3 story house. 
Take a cabinet a large one 5 foot wide by 6 foot tall find bigger if you can. You will have your ground level then a second floor shelf about 2.5 wide then another a bit higher on the other side 2.5 wide. An have a log connecting each two baskig spots ground level and the highest perch with led lights everywhere else. 

The image I posted is 2d obviously haha i cant draw. There would be more space.


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 25, 2013)

Will the ramp or perch up to each level be wide?


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> Will the ramp or perch up to each level be wide?


 

From what I can tell the OP is suggesting a 2 and a half foot wide shelf - that would seem plenty wide to me.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry 2.5 long and 3 foot wide so ya lots of space but I'm not the expert. I don't even own a tegu yet.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Jul 26, 2013)

My columbian def likes to climb so in my opinion they would appreciate a cage that allows them to do so. I plan on making a taller cage as my guys final cage so he can climb more.


----------



## Tannaros (Jul 26, 2013)

Tyguy35 said:


> Sorry 2.5 long and 3 foot wide so ya lots of space but I'm not the expert. I don't even own a tegu yet.


 

I've made a vertical enclosure for chuckwallas before - unfortunately they didn't really enjoy using much of the height. However, a few things that I learned from that were:

1. Plan out your lighting well. It looks a bit awkward to have a light blaring out from the top of the cage. I fixed my issue with this by having a trim board around the face of the cage that covered the basking lamp, and I also affixed it into a corner so it became angled.

2. Give texture to your shelves. I had originally tried to go all fancy with a foam texture on the shelves. This didn't really provide great traction for the lizards, and they really tore it up pretty fast. Instead I used Styrofoam and sealed it with a grout sealant, then I put Drylok on top of that. Worked really well.

However, the cage I built was only 4x2x2 so I'm unsure if that is of any help for ya.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have any photos of your cage you made?


----------

